# [RED] Ayuda con reconfiguración de red (abierto)

## Zagloj

Hola, os escribo porque no encuentro el modo de que mi conexión ethernet con ip estática funcione de nuevo. El caso es que estuve intentando configurar la wifi del portátil y, tras intentos infructuosos (bajar el microcódigo correspondiente, etc.) desistí. El caso es que al volver al lugar de trabajo donde me conecto vía ethernet y por ip estática, trato de configurarlo y no funciona, es decir, dejo el archivo resolv.conf como debe ser y el /etc/conf.d/net lo mismo, con mi config_eth0=("xxxxx netmask xxxxx broadcast xxxxxx.255"). Además eth0 se levanta durante el arranque pero, a la hora de probar la conexión, nada y el ping al router (puerta de enlace) o está capado (¿es normal o se puede?) o bien no tira. Los datos de la conexión los tomo de otro pc que si tiene red (windows xp).

Con este portátil antes podía conectarme normalmente, no sé qué he podido tocar, la verdad es que ando bastante perdido, por cierto, no tengo ifplugd. Cualquier indicación será bienvenida.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano por leer esto.

Pd He probado también con net-setup por si a mi se me pasaba algo al editar los archivos y nada.

----------

## esteban_conde

Se me ocurre que si trasteaste con la wifi activarias el dhcp y no lo has desactivado por lo que no te funciona resolv.conf, para probarlo apuntate los DNS que uses y ponselos de nuevo por si los borra en el arranque.

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias por la respuesta, aunque el dhcpcd no lo tengo activado al arranque lo he desinstalado y sigue igual, no sé si puede ser que exista alguna opción en el kernel que sea incompatible con las opciones para mi tarjeta de red o algo así  :Confused: .

 Saludos y disculpa por tardar en responder, es que no tengo internet en casa.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Los datos de la conexión los tomo de otro pc que si tiene red (windows xp). 

 

¿La direccion IP local no la copiaras tal cual del wxp?.

----------

## Zagloj

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Los datos de la conexión los tomo de otro pc que si tiene red (windows xp).  
> 
> ¿La direccion IP local no la copiaras tal cual del wxp?.

 

 Gracias por responder, la ip la tomo realmente de una pegatina en el trabajo, vendría a ser 172.16.105.136, sobre a copiarla del windows no sé cuál sería el problema (la ip mientras no se esté usando en otro equipo no da problemas creo), la dirección broadcast 172.16.105.255 y la netmask 255.255.255.0.

 Algo curioso que me acuerdo ahora de comentar es que cuando hice pruebas para activar la wifi, incluso con dhcpc optenía la ip (en un router con dhcp sin contraseña) pero no navegaba, mientras que con Wolvix, Puppy Linux y otras no daba problemas.

 A ver si con vuestra ayuda logro localizar el error  :Cool: 

Pd El mensaje es lo de "Bringing up eth0... [ok]

                                  172.16.105.136  

                                  -otros mensajes-

 Ya no recuerdo si después de la ip debería poner algo, y decir que donde la ip no pone ok ni nada, por si acaso. Por cierto, tengo un enlace simbólico si mal no recuerdo de lo a eth0.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Pd El mensaje es lo de "Bringing up eth0... [ok]
> 
> 172.16.105.136 

 

Despues de eso deberia dar el mesaje de que se comunica con el router.

corre el siguiente comando:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # route
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

Si no obtienes respuesta deberias averiguar la direccion getaway y añadirla en /etc/conf.d/net, así lo tengo yo:

routes_ra0=( "default via 192.168.121.1" )

cambia routes_ra0 por routes_eth0.

Para configurar la tarjeta wifi necesitas las utilidades que te da net-wireless/wireless-tools, instalalas si no las tienes.

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias, esto es lo que me tira route:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

172.16.105.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

Y en el archivo de configuración tengo:

```
route_eth0=( "172.16.105.1" ) 
```

 Voy a probar a añadir la s en routes_eth0 y lo de default via...

----------

## opotonil

Segun eso solo podrias comunicarte con los equipos que esten el la red 172.16.105.0/24 para poder tener conexion a internet o a equipos de otra red necesitarias un default gateway tal y como te indica @esteban_conde.

Salu2.

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias por la aclaración, tras probar:

 Voy a probar a añadir la s en routes_eth0 y lo de default via...

 Sigo sin red pero el mensaje de route ha cambiado:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

172.16.105.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         172.16.105.1   0.0.0.0      UG   0      0        0  eth0
```

 No entiendo si lo de genmask 0.0.0.0 es normal o hay algo mal por ahí.

 Saludos y gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Tienes ping al router? ¿Que te arroja cat /etc/resolv.conf?.

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias por la ayuda, quizás por ahí esté el fallo, no me hace ping al router, pensé que sería algo de la red de aquí pero estoy probando desde este windows xp y sí que hace ping al router. Por otra parte el resolv.conf está bien, aunque no tengo mi pc aquí a mano, tengo el archivo del modo:

nameserver x.x.x.x

nameserver x.x.x.x

 Lo he revisado varias veces y las DNS son las mismas que en los ordenadores de aquí, de todos modos lo comprobaré en casa.

 Saludos y a ver si nos estamos acercando al problema  :Razz: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Reinicia cada vez que una prueba falle y la repites hasta que vayas aislando el problema.

Como root:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

Si arrancas con otros linux y la red va copiate con mucho cuidado los datos que te devuelva al hacer:

ifconfig

Copia el contenido de /etc/resolv.conf

Copia tambien el contenido de /etc/networking (puede que sea network), bueno el archivo equivalente de las otras distro a /etc/conf.d/net.

De momento no se me ocurre nada más.

----------

## Zagloj

Estoy desde System Rescue CD (basada en Gentoo) y funciona la red con los mismos parámetros que le paso yo a mi distro, veamos:

```
root@sysresccd /root % cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This network configuration was written by net-setup

config_eth0=( "172.16.105.140 broadcast 172.16.105.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 172.16.105.1" )

```

```
root@sysresccd /root % ifconfig           

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:44:da:38  

          inet addr:172.16.105.140  Bcast:172.16.105.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe44:da38/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:740 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:364786 (356.2 KiB)  TX bytes:134877 (131.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Y ahora el resolv.conf:

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf 

nameserver 193.145.233.5

search 193.145.233.6

```

 No sé, con esto copiado reiniciaré en mi distro pero no me parece que haya nada distinto :S

EDITO/Añado

 Tras reiniciar y probar con la misma configuración exactamente (es sencillo, con net-setup queda igual), sigo sin tener ping al router, net.eth0 lo tengo en el runlevel default y net.lo en el runlevel boot por si eso sirve de algo, porque ya no tengo ni idea de qué pasa.

 Un saludo y gracias por todos los aportes.

----------

## esteban_conde

Haz esta prueba por si acaso:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

Luego corre de nuevo net-setup.

Para ver si te carga bien el driver compara el siguiente comando con gentoo y con el CD:

```
dmeg |grep eth 
```

ahí te pego la salida que arroja la mia a ti deberia arrojarte algo parecido:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ dmesg |grep eth
> 
> eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter
> 
> 

 

De una forma u otra habrá que hacer marchar esa red, pudiera ser que no cargue el driver correcto y por eso es bueno comparar las dos salidas de dmesg.

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias, me he pasado 15 días o así apartado de la red y del mundanal ruido  :Laughing:  (por motivos de trabajo), pruebo el dmesg en cuanto pueda.

 Un saludo y de nuevo gracias por seguir en la brecha.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Verifica que tienes desactivada o bajda (ifconfig <interfaz> down) la tarjeta de red inalámbrica.

A mi me ocurre esto aveces al tener la tarjeta de red (eth0) y la interfáz inalámbrica levantadas al mismo tiempo....

Bajo la inalambrica con:

```

ifconfig wlan0 down

```

Y a funcionar..

Si sigue sin funcionar verifica que la interfáz de red este levantada, prueba a lenvatarla de nuevo por si las moscas:

```

ifconfig eth0 up

```

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Zagloj

Hola, sobre lo de levantar la interfaz está listo y la wlan no está levantada, el driver hice dmesg desde mi gentoo y creo que está correcto, me falta probar una liveCD pero aquí en el curro me han puesto un portátil para trabajar, así que ahora que voy a contratar internet en casa, lo probaré más cómodamente desde allí, quizás con dhcp, que siempre es más cómodo  :Laughing: 

 Un saludo y espero contestar pronto desde casa  :Wink: 

EDIT

Pd Lo del driver ya lo he mirado, tanto en el liveCD como en mi Gentoo carga el RTL8101e pero en Gentoo me aparecen además los siguientes mensajes (el cable no lo tenía conectado pues las pruebas las hice en casa):

```

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

...

r8169:eth0: link down

```

Lo que no sé es por qué eso de "r8169", igual es una tontería pero, quizás sea eso lo que anda mal.  :Confused: 

He encontrado esto enlazado en el foro, no sé si quizás sirva en mi caso, lo extraño es que nunca lo hice y antes si tenía red: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RTL8101E

----------

## Latinvs

Madre mía, qué lío, jeje. 

Mi granito de arena. Prueba a ver qué pasa

· Desactiva todas tus tarjetas con ifconfig down y asegúrate de que no hay ningún demonio de red por ahí dando por saco con

```
killall dhcdbd dhcpd
```

o/y

```
/etc/init.d/nombre_del_demonio (probablemente algún net.algo) stop
```

Detén el cortafuegos

```
/etc/init.d/iptables stop
```

· Descarga el controlador de tu inalámbrica con

```
modprobe -r tu_controlador o rmmod tu_controlador
```

· Vuelve a cargarlo con

```
modprobe tu_controlador
```

· Ahora intenta conectar por wifi

```
iwconfig wlan0 ap la_mac_del_router txpower la_cifra_que_te_parezca (esto es opcional por si quieres limitar el alcance de tu señal por motivos de seguridad/interferencias) key (aquí lo que proceda si la contraseña es wep y si es alfanumérica o hexadecimal)
```

· Si la contraseña es WPA pon (doy por hecho que si antes podías conectar sin problemas tu wpa_supplicant.conf está bien configurado)

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext (si el controlador es alguno raro tendrás que poner lo que corresponde en lugar de -Dwext) -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf &
```

Asígnate IP

```
ifconfig wlan0 tu_IP_estática && route add default gw la_IP_de_la_puerta de enlace (router)
```

Prueba si hay conexión con el router

```
ping IP_del_router
```

Si hay respuesta prueba con una IP exterior

```
ping 209.85.229.104
```

(es una IP de uno de los servidores de Google, pero puedes poner la que te parezca, se trata de descartar que sea un problema de DNS)

Si tienes respuesta del ping entonces prueba un ping por ejemplo a www.google.es o el dominio que te parezca. Si entonces no obtienes respuesta el problema es la resolución de DNS, no tu conexión al router, prueba el servidor de DNS de Google para tu resolv.conf que va bastante bien, y es bien fácil de recordar: 8.8.8.8 y 8.8.4.4.

De todas formas, auqnue dices que no usas dhcp, revisa tu resolv.conf porque, como apunta esteban_conde conque hayas conectado una vez por dhcp éste te puede haber modificado las IP de tu resolv.conf. Hay una manera de que no te lo toque, pero la verdad es que no me acuerdo de cómo se hacía, jeje; buscando por la red se encuentra fácil.

Mencionas el kernel; si has estado trasteando con él la cosa ya puede ser más complicada, prueba a arrancar con uno antiguo que te funcionase bien, y si no conservas ninguno (mal hecho) mira qué diferencias hay en los ficheros /usr/src/linux/.config y /usr/src/linux/.config.old o algún otro antiguo que tengas (si esos también los has borrado es para darte de palos, jaja, :p ) con zdiff, a ver si has cambiado algo.

Si todo esto no funciona muéstranos tu salida de iwconfig, ifconfig y route, y tampoco estaría de más que nos contases qué tarjeta tienes.

Suerte.

----------

## agdg

Puedes probar a:

1.- Desactivamos la red y la volvemos a activar. Asi nos aseguramos que partimos de cero.

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 up

2.- Configuramos la dirección ip

ifconfig eth0 dirección-ip netmask netmask-de-tu-red

En tu caso, según lo que indicas en tu post debería ser:

 *Quote:*   

> Gracias por responder, la ip la tomo realmente de una pegatina en el trabajo, vendría a ser 172.16.105.136, sobre a copiarla del windows no sé cuál sería el problema (la ip mientras no se esté usando en otro equipo no da problemas creo), la dirección broadcast 172.16.105.255 y la netmask 255.255.255.0. 

 

ifconfig eth0 172.16.105.136 netmask 255.255.255.0

3.- Probando la configuración

Ahora vamos a probar si nuestra dirección IP es válida, para ello simplemente hacemos un ping a algún PC de la intranet. OJO la internet aun no funciona, por tanto solo podemos probar con un PC que forme parte de la intranet. Obviamente si los PC están configurados para no responder a los ping, esta prueba no tiene sentido.

Si el PC responde al ping, significa que todo va bien. Si no responde significa que hay algún problema en la red: la IP no es válida (esta siendo usada), existe un filtrado MAC... 

Si todo ha ido bien, pasamos a configurar la puerta de enlace predeterminada

4.- Puerta de enlace predeterminada

route add default gw IP-PUERTA-DE-ENLACE

En caso de que fuese 172.16.105.1, deberías poner

route add default gw 172.16.105.1

Ya tenemos acceso a internet. Lo podemos probar haciendo un ping a la IP de alguna web, como por ejemplo google. Ojo que aun no hemos configurado las DNS. Si todo va bien, pasamos a las DNS.

5.- Configurando las DNS

echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf 

echo nameserver 8.8.4.4 >> /etc/resolv.conf

Si ningún paso anterior ha fallado, y has llegado hasta aquí. Ya debe funcionar la red de forma normal. Si ha fallado algún punto, ya sabes donde está el problema y por tanto es inútil que sigas avanzando hasta que no soluciones el punto que falla.

Una vez tengas los parámetros correctos, pasalos a los ficheros de configuración.

----------

